# Sumador de dos numeros de 8 bits con contadores



## DJ Ricardo Gomez (Jul 31, 2009)

saludos, tengo un trabajo de sistemas digitales me mandaron a hacer un sumador de dos números de 8 bits, el resultado de cada suma va hacer el límite del contador comenzando desde cero hasta llegar a la suma y luego se regresa desde el resultado de la suma hasta cero, si la suma llegase a pasar de 99 el contador tendrá que llegar a 99 y devolverse, este se reflejara en 2 displays de 7 segmentos. mi problema es como hacer el arreglo para conectar el resultado de los sumadores (7483) al contador al igual que cuando se pasa de 99.  si me pueden ayudar con lo demás también se les agrádese de corazón…


----------

